# CT Snow Removal



## Sandman114 (Dec 20, 2004)

We have snow removal equipment available for rent in New Haven County. Contact us before it snows to set up an account. We are capable of supplemental services or sub contracting work.

1 Ton Trucks with plow/sanders
2 Ton Trucks with plow/sanders
10 Ton Trucks with plow/sanders
24 Ton haul trucks
1.5 Yard Loaders w/ push box
3 Yard Loaders w/ push box
5 Yard Loaders w/ push box
8 Yard Loaders w/ push box
Skid Steers w/plows
ATV's w/ plows
Unlimited Manpower for sidewalk crews

Contact Jeff Laydon
http://www.laydonindustries.com
203-393-1027

We are hiring and paying top *$$* to qualified individuals.


----------

